# Groveshark



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

WWW.GROOVESHARK.COM

A great site. Perfect if you want to discover works of a composer or musician. Anyone using it? Your experience with it.....


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

What does it do specifically? Is it some kind of relational database?


----------



## robert (Feb 10, 2007)

Weston said:


> What does it do specifically? Is it some kind of relational database?


I am not sure what type of software they use. I would think its RDBMS. . Set up as many programs as you desire. Type in a name it lists all the songs available. you can press play all or, pick the songs you want bring thm to the bottom bar. Mark as favorites and they store them for you....So you can set up as many programs as you like. thy are numbered so you just select which program you want and it comes up....the best I have found so far. I use it for classical and jazz....They have a lot to choose from....


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Grooveshark allows people to upload music files for online streaming (for free). Useful for sharing your favorite recordings without using youtube.

http://grooveshark.com/#/s/N+nie+Op+82+auch+Das+Sch+ne+Muss+Sterben+Andante/2VAy1n?src=5


----------

